# College Student and Future Plans (Dental School)



## Cristy_03 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been suffering from IBS-C for almost 3 years now, but I was officially diagnosed just earlier this year. I'm currently a college student hoping to get into dental school. Even though I've been trying my best to not let IBS get in the way, honestly it has had a huge impact on me and my academic performance. The few times that I've opened up about this to people, some of them have told me that "everything is in my mind." This has led me to believe that I'm exaggerating my problem, but at the end I know that I can feel the symptoms (constipation, pain, bloating, loud intestinal noises, etc) so I get stressed over this. I'm a student at a competitive university here in the US and a perfectionist I would say, so seeing my academic performance be affected by IBS has been very frustrating for me.

I've decided to join this forum to see if I can find other college students dealing with this and/or dental students. What general advise would you give me?

Thank you!


----------



## AndGar (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello!

I joined this support group awhile ago. Since I've been on a desperate search for relief of IBS-M. I live in Austin so health and fitness is very important. As a nutrition major student I take these two things very seriously. My philosophy, "When diet is wrong medicine is of no use. When diet is correct medicine is of no need." This is an Ayurvedic Proverb I found at a plant based cuisine restaurant called Casa De Luz. You can see how frustrating it was for me to have been eating as healthy as possible and yet feeling very sick. It just didn't make sense and was driving me crazy!!

So after a while I ended up trying a lot of medicines that just weren't doing it for me. Eventually I was open to the idea of* acupuncture*. Ive had 3 session so far and each as helped my digestion troubles more than any one the medicine has combined. In addition, one of perks of acupuncture can be is that it reawakens your bodily functions in a way that emphasizes something else thats wrong. In a previous post I stated I had mononucleosis on my 18th birthday and ever since then I haven't been the same. My aunt, who is a nurse, recommended the diet for candidiasis.

I don't want to speak too soon however, this diet in addition to the acupuncture has kept my symptoms in check for at least a month now and I am not on any medications other than *multivitamins*.

For anyone in the Austin area, I visit Rachelle Webb at Creekside Whole Health Center.

Hope this helps.

Andrea


----------



## Laura Perry (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Cristy!

I am a hairdressing student and suffer with IBS-A, going back and forth between both extremes. I have been in class and had to leave for atleast a half hour to spend it in the bathroom. Everyone is understanding but what I fear most is what will happen when I have a client. Whenever I get nervous, diarhea hits me like a ton of bricks. I have been prescribed Bentyl but sometimes it doesn't work. I have learned to meditate while on the toilet. Crazy, I know, but if it works, it works. I am open to any and all options. I find that affirmations help as well. I am in the process of changing my diet, exercising more, and trying to squeeze in atleast 5 min of meditation a day. I haven't tried acupuncture yet but would love to seek out that option! Hope this helps, if you want to just unload and vent, message me, I've been in the same spot you are.


----------



## natashapoliski (Jan 29, 2014)

Pray to god and continue your hard work, you will definitely become a dentist one day and would do the dental treatment like invisalign to your patients. Just reamin always positve and never lose hope.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 21, 2014)

I can say I fully understand what you're going through. I'm a medical studetn and I have the same exact symptoms. It is causing me to skip lectures, meetings and some exams. It is ruining my life right now but ohh well. It is so frustratingwhen you wake up in the morning all pumped up to go to school but then you notice the constant noises and the cramps, then you start thinking about it then you get anxious, then you decide to skip.

Anyway the only thing I found that it helped (sometimes) was trying to empty your bowel very good then before going to the university try to eat as much as you can. Also try avoiding gassy food.

Good luck!


----------

